# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Tiere und Menschen x 15



## krawutz (23 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2016)

Nette Sachen  :thx: dir


----------



## comatron (23 Mai 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


> ​



Es muss nicht sexistisch sein, wenn man sagt, dass das Mäuschen große Ohren hat.


----------

